# اللهجات الخليجية: حاچى / يحاچي



## DialectLearner

السلام عليكم
ما معنى فعل حاچى / يحاچي بالضبط ، هل يختلف عن كلم / يكلم ورمس / يرمس وما طريقة استخدامه؟
شكرا


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا فرق، الفرق هو اللهجة
حجى، يحجي تعني تكلم يتكلم
حاجى يحاجي تعني كلّم يُكلِّم
حسب علمي أن رمس يرمس تعني تكلم يتكلم أيضا


----------



## DialectLearner

Mahaodeh said:


> لا فرق، الفرق هو اللهجة
> ...
> حسب علمي أن رمس يرمس تعني تكلم يتكلم أيضا


شكرا يا مها 
نعم ، رمس هي كلمة إماراتية. أما بالنسبة لحاجى سمعت نفس الشخصيات بنفس الإفلام يقولون كلم في أحيان وحاجى في أحيان أخرى. يعني هذا من أجل التنويع؟


----------



## Mahaodeh

لا أدري، ربما كانت حسب اللهجة. في العراق مثلا لا يستخدمون رمس أبدا ولا يكادون يستخدمون كلم ولكنهم قد يستخدمونها. حين يستخدمون كلم أو تكلم غالبا يكون الموضوع رسمي أو شبه رسمي
في الكويت، حيث اللهجة مشابهة للعراق، يستخدمون كلم\تكلم وحجى\حاجى.

أي لهجة كان الفيلم؟


----------



## DialectLearner

المسلسل إماراتي ، لكن بعض الممثلين من الكويت وقطر


----------



## malmerri

كما ذكرت مها
حجي هي حكي والكاف قلبت جيم
يحاكي اي يكلم او يحدث هي نفسها يحاجي مستخدمها في اغلب اللهجات الخليجيه وفي الامارات يستخدمون ارمس اي احجي او تكلم


----------

